# 33' 2003 Dolphin Rv, 15,000Mi - $29500



## craigsurvey (Feb 27, 2013)

FOR SALE 2003 DOLPHIN RV, EXCELLENT SHAPE, ONLY 15,000mi 2 POP OUTSDOUBLE PULL OUT JACKS, V8 CHEVY ENGINE WITH ALLISSON TRANSMISSION.**ON WORKHORSE CHASSIS**REAR WINDOW, REAR CAMERA, ELECTRIC MIRROR, AVIATION SUN VISORCAPTIN CHAIR, SLEEPS SIX, SEPERATE TOILET AND SHOWER5500 WATT GENERAC GENERATOR, 2 TV AUIDIO SYSTEM. READY TO GO!! Location: glen cove

See picture here


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Ugg....there needs to be some type of minimum time limit prior be being able to post something like this....


----------

